# A Campagnolo equipped S10L Brompton



## bikegang (19 Jan 2016)

Heavily moded, love the colour combo. Full album (http://ow.ly/Xg0Qo)


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jan 2016)

That looks strangely lovely!
Front mech loks a bit precarious though.


----------



## 12boy (19 Jan 2016)

Very interesting but I do have a few questions...Why is there a clamp on the seat post just below the saddle? Is that a DR chain tensioner or will that work with a non-DR tensioner? What is the the black object on the brake bolt behind the fork and are those stock brakes? Sure be nice to see this unfolded.


----------



## bikegang (19 Jan 2016)

Clamp on seatpost under saddle? Because it is telescopic seatpost?

Tensioner is Aluminum CNC machined, 3/5 speed version. Stock tensioner should also work in this case.






Black object should be a USB charger connected to front dynamo hub.






These are RIDEA for brompton Calipers ...


----------



## Dirtyhanz (20 Jan 2016)

Money no object bike fabulous 
I thought I did well just changing the mud guards it must have been a Labour of love


----------



## chris folder (23 Jan 2016)

Hi looks nice I see chain looks very clean what lube you using? Out of interest any idea of full weight of the bike? see fudges cycle still saleing custom 11 speed brompton


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jan 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi looks nice I see chain looks very clean what lube you using? Out of interest any idea of full weight of the bike? see fudges cycle still saleing custom 11 speed brompton


The chain is clean because it's not been ridden!
The weight will be the weight of a chain ring and a FD heavier than a regular non titanium model with a dynamo hub, and a 5 speed rear hub, which to be fair isn't much heavier than the 3 speed hub.
Looks nice but to be honest once you put a 5 speed hub in it, there are so many overlapping gears with having 2 chainring, I'm not sure I see what it adds other than aesthetics.


----------



## bikegang (24 Jan 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi looks nice I see chain looks very clean what lube you using? Out of interest any idea of full weight of the bike? see fudges cycle still saleing custom 11 speed brompton



Chris has answered most of your questions, this upgrade is not for light weight, so I am guessing 12kg? Let me check if I can get a correct number.

The extra chainring really doesn't improve much on gear range. I will think a Schlumpf Mountain Drive much practical in this case and cleaner without all the cable and derailleur stuffs. But then the catchy title has to be changed...


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jan 2016)

Nobody dare ask so I will.

What is the total cost?


----------



## KeithCycles (28 Jan 2016)

Beautiful bike, by far one of the best models out there! I really want to get this one next! http://www.foldingbikesguide.com/brompton-s1e-single-speed-folding-bike-review/


----------



## KeithCycles (28 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Nobody dare ask so I will.
> 
> What is the total cost?



I am interested too


----------



## chris folder (28 Jan 2016)

Hiwhat's the bike like to carry by the brooks saddle? I did not like the feel of a brooks saddle I tryed on a brompton for carry bike felt not as good as brompton saddle


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jan 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hiwhat's the bike like to carry by the brooks saddle? I did not like the feel of a brooks saddle I tryed on a brompton for carry bike felt not as good as brompton saddle


How much time do you spend sat on the saddle vs carrying it?
Is it possible to carry a Brommie by the frame?


----------



## 12boy (29 Jan 2016)

I carry mine by the frame, usually between the seat post and the curved brace. Of course if there is more weight on the front than back or vice-versa you can adjust for that.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Nobody dare ask so I will.
> 
> What is the total cost?



On the facebook/pics link, the owner says he's not added up the cost of the mods, but reckons 'it's about as much as the bike', which would be about £1K.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jan 2016)

Looks very nice. Hopefully it's quiet when you're freewheeling.


----------

